# June 05 Mamas; Heather had a baby boy!



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

New thread....sub away.









And GO HEATHER!


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

:


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Wooohooo! Go Heather! Can't wait to hear your birth story and all about your new little one! Loved your song!









Anne - you look fabulous! I wish I had a bump... would look much better than the saggy diastatis-stricken mummy tummy I am sporting!









Hey SharonAnne, I saw a post you made on a nopoo thread back in September... (I just started and had been reading all the old threads on it here.) Are you still doing/liking it?

Which reminds me, Emmy, tmi no doubt but have you had any yeast problems? I read that IUDs can make one more susceptible to yeast infections... and that one is more likely to get them right before the start of one's period, and since my period returned at Xmas I've been having them. Well, I had one, and think I might have another. It's not cool at all. I'm sure it has something to do with all the sugar I consume but I don't have the willpower to give it up.









Mclisa - too funny about giving Claire away!







Poor tot!

So... Elaina likes to do animal sounds.... like she'll say, "Woofwoof! It's a pup!" or "Hoo hoo! "It's a owl!" and lately she's been saying, "MOOOOOOOOOOOO! It's milkies!"

WTF?!







We don't even DRINK cow's milk or have any other sort of dairy.. well, dh has cheese, but anyways, we have NO idea how she made this association and I'm kind of insulted!







She knows that cows say moo.... but in the last few days apparently my boobs have started saying it too.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

more







for heather!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fuzzypeach* 

WTF?!







We don't even DRINK cow's milk or have any other sort of dairy.. well, dh has cheese, but anyways, we have NO idea how she made this association and I'm kind of insulted!







She knows that cows say moo.... but in the last few days apparently my boobs have started saying it too.









that's messed







but kinda funny.

ok, check this out--
http://www.wavelit.com/popup/playerAfricam.asp

Istra and I are watching water buffalo this morning.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

no bathroom exercise here....i'm pretty boring. Bed or living room floor, depending on where Dd is sleeping









And wooooohooo Heather!!! And there's no secret now, SA. Just post it right there in the toddler board for everyone!
















Second babies come fast heather...go go go!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Fey, I started having some issues with greasiness and build up. I washed it with Avalon Organics Clarifying shampoo and then started bsing again and it was fine. I find that for my hair, I have to do the clarifying shampoo once a month or so, or I get a weird build up on my scalp. One of these days I'm going to experimient with Spastica's brown sugar scrub.....









Re: the 'Mooo" milkie thing, which cracked me straight up







I'm borderline vegetarian. I eat meat maybe once a day, usually less than that and I only eat organic turkey or chicken. I'm working on other protein sources to give up the chicken and turkey too, but I'm not quite there yet.







Anyway, the other night, I made a roast beef for DH. It was in the crock pot at home. I had to get Joey from my mom's house. She was giving me huge problems getting her coat on and going to the car. I kept asking her "don't you want dinner with dada?" and she kept saying "noooooooooo!"







: Finally I said, "Come on Joey, you can eat some cow at home!" and she said "Cow?" Totally stopped her tantrum and said, "Cow? Eat?" and then...."YEH!"







:

She spent the entire time driving home in the back seat going "Cow...Mooooooooooo eat! Mama! EAT COW! Cow Mooooooooooo!"







: It was hysterical, if a bit offensive to my vegetarian sensibilities.







:

And then, of course, when she got the cow on her plate all she wanted to eat were the carrots and sweet potatoes


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

:







:







:


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

x


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

is anyone else already refreshing every few minutes??







and you gotta wonder if there's even any internet access for her!! we could be here til tomorrow !!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Or later!









And yes, I'm refreshing pretty often. In between trying to fix this stupid power point presentation for a home show we're doing next weekend.









Hey, you guys don't think Heather will be upset that I posted that she's in labor like that, do you? Maybe I should change the title.....


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

she wont care!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I think you should be just fine with the new thread/title.

And I'm laughing at the Moo-milkies too!

I'm hoping things go fast for Heather too. Maybe she's already enjoying a new baby in her arms.

Off to find lunch. Baby's craving tomato soup. (Or I am and I'm blaming it on baby.)


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Ds had physical therapy today. They are so funny with him...they make him work so hard, but he doesnt even realize it. He runs and runs and runs in the aerobic room they put him in.. we gave him his favorite red tennis ball, and they pulled out a few of those big big yoga balls, and he went nuts. We would roll the balls toward him, and bump him, and he would belly laugh and run away..

at one point, his legs and feet were so tired, he just got down and crawled


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yay Heather!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

bama, that's so cute!







I have a big yoga ball; I bet joey would love to play with it...hmmm


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

how steady are your guys on their feet?? do they still stumble and fall or do they keep going ??


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Bama, Elaina still stumbles and falls a lot... not like constantly.. but she has internal femoral torsion so she toes in pretty badly and trips over her foot a lot. But she has gotten much steadier that when she first began to walk.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Cully's fairly steady...he takes one or two good diggers a week, but for the most part he doesn't trip much anymore.

Sam on the other hand...that kid STILL trips over her own feet on a daily basis.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I was just asking b/c its getting really old to see schuy dive head first into things all the time . Still. Arg. last night it was the lovely metal corner of the doorway in the kitchen.

His feet and ankles arent as strong as they should be, so he tends to roll his feet and flop them when he runs or walks, instead of just taking steps. So it causes a lot of clumsiness, and add the backpack== pissed off turtle on his back


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, Bama, Joey's doing about how Cully is. She takes a good tumble every couple of days, but mostly because she's not watching where she's going and trips over something (usually the freaking dog







) OR because she's trying to get somewhere faster than her feet can take her.

We should have given Heather one of our phone numbers so she could call us from the hospital. I'm pretty sure she doesn't have internet access


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

is there a list of hospitals in rural canada??









I can see us calling..."Yeah...her name is Heather...no, I dont know her last name...no, I dont know what she looks like...but she has a little girl named Sage....right, right....you're SURE you dont know if she's there??"


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Did I ever post our cmas pics??







:


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Cute! Bama, you guys are SO cute!

And I'm just starting to think, Heather's in labor, hmmm, does that mean that I'm going to have to go into labor again too this year? Crap. I hated labor.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
is there a list of hospitals in rural canada??









I can see us calling..."Yeah...her name is Heather...no, I dont know her last name...no, I dont know what she looks like...but she has a little girl named Sage....right, right....you're SURE you dont know if she's there??"



















Boy, she's going to love our speculations when she gets a chance to read them!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I scored today. I stopped at the local bread store and there happens to be a food co-op next door. A few weeks ago I bought the one kind of rice cereal puffs that Claire can snack on there so I stopped in to get more. I peeked around the store and they had the products from just tomatoes that I order off the internet. Yippee! So Claire got some more freeze dried raspberries and for something new some dehydrated apricot pieces. She loves them. It kept her entertained while we were watching Ellysia at ballet. There were a couple of 2-3 yr old boys racing in the back. I could tell she was looking at them and thinking that that would be fun, but I kept her by me. No need to be the noisy one.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, don't I feel like the star of the toddler board today!!









We went to the hospital around 8:30 this morning after dropping Sage off and of course my contractions slowed right down. I was only dilated 1 cm at the time, so my Dr sent me home. We've got to go back at 9 tonight. I was able to have a good nap this afternoon, which is good because my blood pressure is pretty high. That's really weird for me because it's usually low. Anyways, the dr's not too worried as my lab work came in fine. I'm bouncing on my ball to get my contractions going again. As soon as I lay down, they seem to stop but if I get up and moving they come back again.

We won't have internet access, but I'll post as soon as I'm home. Maybe I'll even get DH to. No - scratch that. I don't need him reading our girl talk!!

Sage is at her surrogate grandparents today. By 3 this afternoon, she still hadn't asked for us and was taking a nap. DH went over to drop off her snowsuit and sled so they can take her outside. He said she didn't really seem all that excited to see him. As insulting as this may be to our egos, at least we know she's in good hands, having a good time and we don't have to worry. He did say she looked a bit confused and sad when he left, but no tears! What a load off! That's been my biggest concern throughout this pregnancy and she seems to be handling it very well.

Thanks for all the good vibes, keep sending them please because this is the way things started when Sage was born (minus the contractions). I really want to progress.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sending FAST birthin' vibes to you, Heather!
So glad that you don't have to worry about Sage.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Ah Heather,thanks for checking in. I'm sorry it's slow going so far. Sending you some fast labor vibes


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

watch out heather, that's how labor with started, but i ignored it. I thought it was BH, and in fact it was early labor, quite painless. Even slept through it. By the time it was real, it was really real!! As in, he was coming out!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:

is there a list of hospitals in rural canada??

I can see us calling..."Yeah...her name is Heather...no, I dont know her last name...no, I dont know what she looks like...but she has a little girl named Sage....right, right....you're SURE you dont know if she's there??"








:
good luck heather! sending you speedy labor vibes!

....this means that i'm next







my countdown ticker is down to 30 days. wow.

walking and stumbling- we do this daily, he rolls his ankles a lot too but i'm guessing it's from my crappy ankle genes and from his inability to do anything carefully or slowly. he wipes out good atleast once a day. since he's started walking, about 5mths now, he's had 4 bloody lips all resulting in a bruise and fat lip for a few days. dh and i are both majorly clumsy though so he could have inherited this too









cute pictures bama!

SA-too funny about the cow! Spud has finally learned how to say "moo" and will moo at his stuffed cow









pgmichelle-woot for the food finds! i'm always excited to find stuff for Spud here locally instead of having to order it or drive to St.Louis. who would have thought feeding our children could be so difficult!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm checking in for the Heather update. Good luck today! It sure sounds like it is the real deal. Ah for the wait...

Claire is pretty good at walking. I credit that to walking late (15 m.) More coordinated by then rather than the 10 m. walker. She loves running up and down our halls. If it is wet she'll slip and wipe out, but generally does quite well.

I think back in the other thread someone asked why I've been induced each time. Maddie was 11 days late. Ellysia was 2 days early, but my water broke and no contractions after 12 hours. Claire was 7 days late and was having low heart tones so we didn't want to wait much longer. It just seemed safer to have her out in case it was something like the placenta or my hormones that was causing the low rates. So I'm expecting to go late this time too, except Ellysia was an April baby and she came sort of early...so maybe there's hope yet.

I've often wondered if the reason I've had a hard time keeping up my milk supply was the fact that I don't have spontaneous labor. No way to study or prove that, but it is interesting that oxytocin is involved in both matters.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

No update from Heather? I wonder if she's run back to the hospital yet....

DH and I thought it would be fun, since Joey was sleeping already, to play the Dubbaya drinking game during the State of the Union last night. Now I have a headache and can't remember much of what he said







I'll have to find it online later and rewatch, without the alcoholic beverage







Of course, I didn't drink all that much, truth be told. I'm just a super lightweight since I've hardly had anything to drink in, oh, about three years.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

State of the Union: not much to see, except that i found it extremely amusing to watch Bush with his VP over one shoulder, and Pelosi over the other and you could tell she wanted to chunk her microphone at his head a few times.







There were a few things she agreed with, and clapped for, otherwise she sat there and chewed her mints


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I didn't have the TV on last night so I missed the prez. I knew I would get caught up this morning and hear how each side was spinning it anyways on the morning news shows.

Go Heather go!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
No update from Heather? I wonder if she's run back to the hospital yet....

DH and I thought it would be fun, since Joey was sleeping already, to play the Dubbaya drinking game during the State of the Union last night. Now I have a headache and can't remember much of what he said







I'll have to find it online later and rewatch, without the alcoholic beverage







Of course, I didn't drink all that much, truth be told. I'm just a super lightweight since I've hardly had anything to drink in, oh, about three years.







:

"hard work"
"workin' hard"
"patience"

if you just used THOSE THREE PHRASES you'd be fubar'd in a matter of minutes!!
/speaking from experience


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

explain that game....I've never played that one


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Basically, you choose what phrases you expect to hear a bunch and drink every time you hear it. My personal favorite is "nucular"







:

We were real dumb and decided to drink at every standing O, too. Oy vey







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh, and....Emmy I'm shocked that you played the Dubbaya drinking game.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Oh, and....Emmy I'm shocked that you played the Dubbaya drinking game.
















In the past - I refuse to watch him speak anymore.

(or, I'm maybe perhaps not allowed to watch it anymore unless I can refrain from yelling obscenities at the tv, which may or may not happen 30-45 seconds into any speech that comes out of that man's mouth).


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
In the past - I refuse to watch him speak anymore.

(or, I'm maybe perhaps not allowed to watch it anymore unless I can refrain from yelling obscenities at the tv, which may or may not happen 30-45 seconds into any speech that comes out of that man's mouth).










:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

we need to get some mike's hard berry and give that a shot(no pun intended!)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

AAAGHH!!! No more drinking talk especially about Mike's. I so want a Mike's hard lemonade. It was so nice out today it made me think of the summer weather. That didn't help either. Of course, it might be thanks to a Mike last summer that I can't drink here in January.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

maybe so michelle!!

where on earth is peru michelle and for heaven's sake, bonnie hasnt shown her face in months! and kathleen is missing too


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I hate it when our friends go missing







Hopefully they'll stop in and say hi at some point.

I REALLY wish Pepper were here.....Sigh

Emmy, Paul and I were joking about the drinking game during the day and then, before the speech started, I said to him, "I'm going to go get a glass of wine, because heaven knows I need some alcohol in me to listen to him speak."







That innocent little comment turned into a drinking game and a hangover.







:

I used to be a Bush supporter







After 9/11, I was all about our president. Of course, he took my trust, used it to invade a country to fulfill some stupid mob like vendetta.... and the people responsible for 9/11 are still doing whatever it is they do to goats in those caves. Grrrrr

K, sorry, political rant over.







I could say lots more. But, first it's off topic and second, I'm afraid Emmy's head might implode.







:

Have I told you guys about our nightly "coo-coo" litany?







: Every night before she settles down to bed, Joey gives me a list of people who are "coo-coo" It usually starts with the dog, who runs into the bedroom after us, burrows under the blanket and then stands up and shakes it off







: This will illicit an eye roll and a "coo-coo" from my daughter. I ask her "Who's coo coo?" She says "BAber!" And I agree. Then a few seconds later, she looks at me with this GRIN and goes, "MAMA!" I play dumb, "Yes Joey?" "COO COO!" And then she gets tickled







:

Anyway, I bring this up, because she's expanding the list of people who are coo coo. It's really just a list of everyone she knows.







The latest added to the list is my best friend "Li Li!" (Lianne) and her son "Ahuh" (Allen)







: This morning, though, she told me "moe" is coo coo. "Moe" is milk. So, girls.....

I've got some crazy milk.








:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I love the crazy milk!

Was Heather planning on staying long in the hospital? I'm thinking she might be home today or tomorrow


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
I
K, sorry, political rant over.







I could say lots more. But, first it's off topic and second, I'm afraid Emmy's head might implode.







:


Soooooooo true.







I tend to get pretty worked up over certain things. I know, I know, hard to believe, right?














:

LOVE the "coo-coo" thing, that's freaking adorable. Cully's newest thing-of-cute is when he sees something new or exciting he sort of leans over with this gaping mouth/surprised face, eyebrows raised....it's soooooo exaggerated and hysterical.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Do we have anyone in the LA area? I'm going to be there at the tail end of next month for a few days....I could do dinner on the 27th if anyone's around. I don't think we've got anyone in Cali, though, have we?

I'm dying for the day our expo is in Boston....y'know it's gotta happen, right?







: And then I can meet Emmy for dinner. Who wants to bet we get kicked out of the restaurant?







:

So, anyway, yeah, travel plans booked as of yesterday. Three nights away from my little pumpkin. Is it bad that I'm sort of looking forward to it?







: Not in a "I can't wait to get away from this kid" way, but more of a "I'll be able to get dressed without someone stealing my shoe and hiding it under the dog's dish" kinda way.







:

That being said, these expos always go one of two ways. Either they are absolutely unbearably tedious and boring, or they are so crammed full of information and great ideas that I can't process it all. I'm hoping this one will be the latter, because the last one was the former. Blech.

Where's Grace? I've been getting used to seeing her around here again, and then she disappears again.









I'm babbling, because I'm putting off doing this software upgrade on DH's laptop. I have to do it to be able to do the signs and stuff for the home show we're doing. I don't want to work on that either. I'm procrastinating the whole freaking thing.







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Doesn't anyone want to help me procrastinate?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah, where is Kathleen and PeruMichelle? i wonder how Kathleen's pregnancy is going?

that is so cute how so many of our kids are talking! Spud still doesn't, atleast not anything that makes any sense. mostly just babbling. he can say "moo" and "cheese" with clarity but that's it. he also says "button" but you have to know him to understand it because it sounds like "duten"









any news from Heather? i keep checking despite having other more important things i should be doing, like cleaning my house and homework.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

you guys are nutso.

I have to go buy a pr of scuzzy slutty panties for a panty exchange I'm doing on another board I'm on. We got bored, and decided to do a panty exchange. So I'm going for the thong


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

ooh a panty exchange?! Great idea! I'm in! Who's with me?!

(This should buy me at LEAST 15 minutes of not-working time







: )


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

First no one wants to help me procrastinate, and now no one wants to buy me panites. I'm getting a complex here, folks.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

we can do one...just takes a few days, then we set a day to mail by, then a day to open all at once.

We just make a list of us. Someone here can start a list. Then edit to add to it. we'll close it on a certain day, and have a day to mail by. DIdnt I already say that?









BTW, I got her a 2 string thong with a gorgeous metal butterfly at the back...wow they were gorgeous!









went into the local sexy lingerie shop and asked for slutty panties.

That's the only rule...the sexier the better


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

: That's a weird thing to exchange. I make Dundies... but they aren't super sexy.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Is it bad that I'm sort of looking forward to it?







:

No. I'm going to be gone 3 nights next week and I'm looking forward to sleeping the entire night through.

Don't you hate it when you give DH the grocery list and he doesn't get everything on it. I just wanted some pudding. That's all tonight. None to be found. Arrgh!

And for the record, I'm in South Dakota. So you are more than welcome to come out to dinner with me if your conference is ever here.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I guess I should read all of the posts before starting to reply. My previous post seems so out of context after reading about thongs/panties/butterflies


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

poor michelle. Lost as a goose among posts with mention of butterfly thongs!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 







: That's a weird thing to exchange. I make Dundies... but they aren't super sexy.

you cold make a Dundie-thong? a "Dong"?







:

i'm in if we go for it, nothing like being pregnant in a thong


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok, tell me what a Dundie is. I googled it and came up empty.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Davina makes cool comfy lookin underwear...davina + undies = dundies


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

i'm afraid that if i was in on the swap i would have to insist on comfort....







i already have a drawer full of undies that i can't wear because my a-s has gotten too big. however, sexy AND comfy i could go for.









dh, apparently, prefers purple and satiny... he told me so the other day. who knew?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

dont you just love it when you get a revelation like that??


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Dundies are totally comfy







head: (she said humbly.) LOL No, really. They fit sorta boycut-ish. I would swap if I could send them. Give me Selena! lol


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

give me dundies!







a nice BIG pair.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

If someone wants slutty panties, I'll take them







got a little store right here in town!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

:

Okay, I'll make the list....who's definitely in besides me? I'll put the tentative list up here and if someone wants to be taken off, let me know. And if someone wants to be added, let me know.









Me
Michelle (mcs)
Bama
Davina
Selena
Emmy
Anne
Heather

Who else?







This is going to be fuuuuuun


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

k, fix it so that you buy for the next person on the list. And when everyone is added who wants to be added, then close it and the last person buys for the first person on the list. Make sense??









I can do super slutty panties, so Alex would probably want Emmy to be under my name


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

and when you open them, you have to take pics and show everyone!! that's the rule people!!







(no you dont have to model them, but you know, that has been done before!)


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Ooookay...if taking pics of the panties is scary, we dont have to do that!!







The place cleared out after I said that!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
Ooookay...if taking pics of the panties is scary, we dont have to do that!!







The place cleared out after I said that!









haha... i'm sure everyone will want to see the dundies.







maybe i'll take a belly pic with them on.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Heyy...i posted before, but I guess MDC ate it.









I guess we should PM each other with sizes and addresses, huh?

K, let's keep this open through the weekend, so everyone has a chance to see it. We'll close it at 4pm on Monday and then everyone should know who they have/who has them. PM whoever has you sometime on Tuesday with your info, and...should we set the mailing date for Friday?

Hey, I'm not usually this pushy







:

In other news, the heat is broken in the office today and it is TEN FREAKING DEGREES. I'm not going to be doing much more typing because my fingers are going numb.

*ACHOO*


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

DS got his first haircut last night


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Amy! got any first haircut pics?

I wonder how Heather is doing...


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

Hopefully I'll have pics to post on Monday.

Where is Heather? Hellooo?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i guess that heather is just enjoying the new baby???
heather???!! let us know!

i am finnally back online and looked what i missed- a birth and an underwear swap. what?? isn't this page about toddlers? lol.
i have to tell you a funny story- hilger decorated our christmas tree with these very pretty "poppers" (the english christmas things- look like pretty wrapped candy) and i was really curious....it was underwear.....from kmart....a size too small and, at the same time, wayyy to big. all the way to your belly button big. hahaha! i still don't understand why. but b/c he unpacked them, i couldn't return them so now, my 12 yr. old neice has a new stash of u-wear. the last pair he bought for me were very pretty-sexy, but just not practical (that was sometime before eisa was born) so i guess he went in the oppisite direction this time. I was just like "are you serious?"

well, no news about the job yet. it was very stressfull for him- three days of 8am-10pm interviews. i can't even imagine. he felt like his lecture was not as strong as he had hoped and that he was unprepared for the intensity of the whole affair, but when he left they were still trying to sell the merits of the city to him and so, we are just left in limbo till feb. 10. Seems like a verrrry long time away. and no news from reed yet. boo-hoo, but i guess they said feb. too for call backs. also, the airline lost his luggage on the way and on the way home! unbelievbale!

over here things were really nice- i realise that i spend too much time on the computer so i will try to cut down now. i found a story time at a historical village that is really fun to go to and watched too much tv, and eisa and i found out that we sleep much better on our own- she slept in till 9 for two days straight!

what else...
eisa is a pretty good walker. she is cautious (maybe a better word is mindful)but still has a good fall once or twice a week. usually over the carpet in the living room after the cats have wrestled it up into bumps or over the trail of toys between rooms. she has started to be a climber though and i am not comfortable with this at all. she can get up great, but can't get back down. especially chairs, she has too much confidence, not enough skill. i hope we get to the skill part soon.

heather- baby pictures! baby pictures!

i noticed melissa hasn't checked in for a while...hello?

see ya,
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

add me to the list!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
k, fix it so that you buy for the next person on the list. And when everyone is added who wants to be added, then close it and the last person buys for the first person on the list. Make sense??









I can do super slutty panties, so Alex would probably want Emmy to be under my name
















bama, don't you remember that MY husband is the one that urged me to swipe an extra pair of those mesh after-birth hospital undies because they got him all hot & bothered?!?







:


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
bama, don't you remember that MY husband is the one that urged me to swipe an extra pair of those mesh after-birth hospital undies because they got him all hot & bothered?!?







:









i was thinking alex might like the dundies.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
bama, don't you remember that MY husband is the one that urged me to swipe an extra pair of those mesh after-birth hospital undies because they got him all hot & bothered?!?







:









: J told me the same thing.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we're on page 2! where is everyone today?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I am briefly in alabama for a belated cmas.

on theslowest dialup known to man, combined with the most ancient computer.

panty swap sounds good to me, and if emmy wants to be under me, i'll try to find some incontinence briefs to fire alex up









will be home tomorrow


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

have a safe trip home!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

anne: do you have everything ready for the babe in Feb?

I have a cold. No one slept in today. Well, DH is still sleeping in today.

I had my maternity pictures scheduled for mid-Feb. Sounds like she wanted to do them earlier, but I'm leaving on a business trip next week and I know the week after is going to be super busy at work with playing catch up. DH told me last night I look REALLY pg. Great, can't imagine how I'll look in a month. Maybe too pg for pics? Now I have to reschedule them because everyone already has asked for that day off of work and someone needs to be there to supervise. So I'm scrambling to find a day she's open and the girls have off from school.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

It's a good thing it is Saturday.

I've been working on a big project at work. Updating files/procedures. Anyways, it gets reviewed every 2 years. So alot of my dates have been 2009 for when we have to look at it again.

So I'm getting a tub of margarine out and I look at it and go: Crap, this stuff is outdated! It expired in June of 2007!

Oh wait...I guess I didn't need to throw it away.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for asking about me, mcs (it's nice to be missed!) and hello everyone. I've been following along but am too miserable to participate in the fun.

After dh and I's big talk revealing the hidden $5,000 credit card, I asked him point-blank if there was anything else he needed to tell me and he said no and spent the next week talking about how much better he felt now that everything was out in the open. Just as I was starting to feel okay, I opened the mail to find -- a tax form indicating that $11,000 had been taken from his retirement savings account.

We will, of course, be taxed on this -- to the tune of $3,000 or so I'd guess. When I confronted him on this I was out of my mind. He took the money out last year to pay off yet another credit card and thought I wouldn't find out.

Where did $16,000 go??!!

So, I feel utterly betrayed and kind of feel like I am living with a lying sociopath. I don't know if I should be taking his name of our joint accounts or what. What's next? He went to Debtor's Anonymous last week and claims to be working on the problem (although, IMO, he seems too willing to blame all this on "his problem" rather than taking responsibility for it).

I am not making any rash decisions at present (and indeed, I can't -- I feel competely trapped) but am contemplating what my options might be. One of those is certainly putting the children in FT daycare so that I can work. It all really, really sucks. Prayers and well wishes are most welcome.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh Meli!























I don't have any advice... just want to send some love.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Melissa... I can't even imagine.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Meli! I emailed ya privately.









And Bama, so, thongs are slutty? Darn it, and I thought I was being a good little prude.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Meli, maybe a credit counselor could help. You could both lay your finances out there and find out what would be the next best step (taking his name off, etc). I suck at financial advice, so this is all I could come up with.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

melissa- that is hard. i think michelle has a great idea- it seems like some type of mediator (financial or otherwise or both) might be helpful since he is having trouble being honest with you. i don't have any other ideas- just lots of sympathy. it is terrible to feel like you are being betrayed by someone you love. really awful. keep posting.

michelle- i forget, what do you do? at work, i mean.

ps- i had a stash of those mesh underwear too- they fit my idea of good undies just right. really comfy and i think sexy too.
funny thing is though, that my mother had to bring them from her hospital in ohio b/c my terrible hospital didn't have any- they stopped using them to cut down on costs they said. at the time i thought they were crazy, but mabye we have just stumbled onto the answer- the men are stealing them! too funny.

back to work on hilgers thankyou letters....
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Mel, I agree with waht Michelle said. I'd check with some sort of financial advisor. There are tons of credit counselors out there; look for a not for profit group









If it will make you feel any better, we'll all send you some slutty underwear







(Gosh I hope that made you giggle







)

I'm online for the next few minutes or so; anyone else I need to add to the undies list?


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

:
Matthew Trevor Toews was born on January 25th at 4:36 pm. My labour was stalled, so they induced me (which I totally agreed with after 2+ days of on and off contractions). The nurses and doctor were secretly preparing for another c/s because I'd only gone from 3 - 4 cms after 5 hrs. All of a sudden, I was in transition and minutes later, needing to push!! 4 pushes and I had my beautiful baby boy!

He's 6 lbs 10 oz and 19". This is very strange to me as Sage was 9 lbs 2 oz and 21.5". I'm worried I'll break him. Nursing's going great although I am a little sore. He's got a small mouth and I can't get him to open much wider than my nipple. It's getting a bit better everyday, though.

Oh yeah - since this is a toddler board, I'll mention my toddler! She's handling everything better than expected. We've had a couple of jealous moments as she realizes that 'baby' just might be staying! Other tan that she's revelling in all the attention from daddy and my aunt who surprised me by flying up last night! My mum comes on Wednesday and DH's mom about 2 weeks later. Sage'll get nice and spoiled and then be all mine again









Thanks for all the good labour vibes. It was nice to see the look of shock on my doctor's face.

P.S. I want panties.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Matthew Trevor!

Glad to hear the birth went pretty well and that Sage is doing ok. Congratulations!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

matthew!








Meli-i can't imagine how you feel. prayers for you though and i hope that something can be worked out.

getting ready for baby-well, since we already know that he is a he all i really had to do was wash Spud's clothes and pick up a few things for winter time. the most exciting part was probably building my diaper stash







i just finished the tiniest soaker today. Spud was 3mths before we switched to cloth so this was fun getting together all the tiny dipes. other than that, my bag is packed and i just need to get new chapstick and some juice to take with me. V8 fusion now makes blueberry pomegranate and it's great. since we shouldn't be at the hospital very long (knock on wood) i'm really not bringing too much other than dipes and a change of clothes for he and i. Spud's been keeping a night time dipe and a change of clothes in his daycare bag so he's all set. the new babe doesnt' have a room or anything and we're not even bothering with the crib this time.







i'm at the wonderful part of pregnancy where my face breaks out and i look terrible. this happened last time too at the end so i guess it's a good sign!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

: Matthew! and congrats on your vbac, heather!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Congrats Heather!!! Welcome, Matthew!









Anne ~ Take 2 changes of clothes.







I got Brody all dressed to come home. He pooped. I was working to get clean diaper on him and he peed all over his first outfit.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

woohooo girls I'm back!!

Did y'all add Heather to the panty list??









And urg we got home at 1030 last night...we were SO TIRED.

But we're here, and I just finished putting together the most ginormous Dora Kitchen in history. MIL bought it for dd. Oy. Bigger than my living room

Meli...I know what you're going through. My parents did this for years. In fact, for about 25 yrs before my mom had had enough. The situations you've laid out are so very familiar. I hope you can get both of you into a counselor quickly.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Congratulations Heather! Happy baby moon!

Thanks for all the support, ladies. Life still sucks here but seems a wee bit easier. I confided in two real-life friends who had great advice -- take care of myself for now and leave the decision-making for later, in fact, wait until spring before making any major decisions.

Bama, I would love to hear more of your insights on this situation as this one is all new to me. Maybe you could pm me? Seeing a counselor (marriage and/or financial) is definitely in the cards. I've gotta run -- Danny is wigging out. More later. Again, thanks for the hugs and ideas.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

YAY! Happy birthday, Matthew!!







Enjoy your babymoon, heather and thanks for stopping in to let us know









And I'll add you to the panty list.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

congratulations!!!!!!!!! so exciting to hear about a vbac! sounds like a cute little bundle- that would be funny having such a little one after sage was so big! cute too about his little mouth. can't wait for pictures.
mcs


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!! You did it Heather! Way to go on the vbac, welcome to Matthew Trevor, and big hugs to Sage.









Meli...man, I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I am glad, however, that you know about it now rather than when it got to be really, really horribly bad. Like when my mother did this to my dad and he knew nothing about it until he got a letter in the mail saying they were about to foreclose on our house. He took over all the finances that day, but it was definitely a factor (albeit a relatively small one) in ending their marriage. Counseling is a good idea, you'll get through this.







to you.

Speaking of my mother...*sigh*. They just left, we had our belated xmas here. Her boyfriend, who normally isn't that bad of a guy, drank half a bottle of our Knob Creek and was basically passing out on my couch, almost knocked my sister (holding her baby) down in the hall, and pretty much just stumbled out of our house. My mother is driving herself, him, my youngest sister and her two kiddos (3 yr old & a 11 month old) back to New Hampshire to my sister's house. My sister if FREAKING LIVID. Livid.
Of course, since my mother has been living in some bizarre 50-year-old-acting-like-a-rebellious-teenager world for the last 6-7 years, we're all not all that surprised by it. They've been here all weekend, and I can't even look my mother in the eye. It sucks to have absolutely NO respect for your own mother. And I'm still slightly bitter that she really never was much of a mother to me, I guess.
Oh well. I'm just kinda feeling sorry for myself and feeling sorry for my sister, who has to ride 90 minutes in a car sandwiched between two carseats while my mother's drunk boyfriend sleeps it off in the passenger seat up front.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

merry christmas emmy. blech. sounds very stressful. glad that you get some room for yourself tonight, but yea, too bad for your sister in that car. there is no worse place for a stressful family situation (or any) than a tight car in the dark. I can feel it just sitting here (maybe smell it a little too)
my mom is the oppisite, but it makes me wonder why i keep inviting her for a visit. i really want to hear all of her compliments about eisa ect.., but is the stress worth it?
hmm. goodnight ladies
and goodnight new matthew.
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

bleh emmy. what a christmas.

We dont usually drink in our family, so no drunken inlaws here, but we do have our share if idiots and weirdoes.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Ick Emmy, that sucks







As long as we're posting sucky mom stories....mine is a horrible flirt. I mean she flirts, but she's horrible at it.







: Tonight, she told my husband he's a "beefcake". I don't know if I've ever heard that term used outside of the WWF wrestling world.







And even that was a loooong time ago.







:

It gets really icky when she flirts with our uncle and stuff like that. But mostly, we just roll our eyes and go back to what we were doing.









I blogged about it once on my old xanga site. I should see if I can dig that up









I got my hair cut on Friday....it feels so WEIRD.







It was down past my bra strap and now it's chin length. It feels different, but it feels good. Way healthy and light...and I don't have to try to figure out what to do with it before I go to work tomorrow, so that's a bonus.







I was going to go just a bit longer than it is, like shoulder skimming, but I had almost enough to donate at that length, so I told her to just chop the extra inch or so and donate the hair. It would be awful and wasteful not to do it, you know? It makes me so happy to know that my hair will benefit a kid somewhere.









So, why is Sharon-anne up at 2am? Head cold. I've got a mean sore throat and I just can't sleep through it. And I've been trying. Since about 9:30.







I took some airborne before bed. (I cannot find emergen-C anywhere near me. I'd prefer that, because airborne has a bit of a drying effect on my milk if I take it too long.)

Speaking of drying out my milk.....Just when I started seriously thinking about taking steps to dry myself out and wean Joey, she stopped being so awful about nursing. She still tries to grope but the last couple nights have not been anywhere near as bad as the nights had been previously. So, again, I dunno what I'm going to do....let the good times rn out and re-assess the sitch when I need to, I guess.









So....anyone got any surefire remedies for a sore throat? I'm all ears....er....eyes.....whatever.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats on baby Matthew! Ellysia weighed that much too when she was born and it is harder to bf when they have a small mouth. However, she's my one that bf the best and we made it to a year. So it will get better! And enjoy that little 6 pound bottom! They are so cute when they are so little!

S-A: the only idea I have is ibuprofen and salt water gargles (warm water and some salt) Not very helpful especially since it is 5+ hours later.

Well, I'm packing for leaving to NYC tomorrow. Sounds like it's going to be warm there - in the 30's.







I'm leaving 10-20's here, but I'm meeting a friend from TX. I'm not sure she's going to think the temps are "warm".

Let's see, toddler board....nothing new to report on the toddler end of things...other than her really wanting to play with her sisters and them trying to leave her out. I keep telling her it will get better in about 18 months when the new baby will play with her.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sha - sucking on a plain old zinc tablet tastes like hell, but it totally works.

Cully stopped being such an awful groper at night, too, and is actually somewhat sleeping better - only waking to nurse 2-3 times now. Except for the early morning hours, around 5:30 or so, but I can tolerate that as long as I'm not being woken up 1753895 times before that.

Hey, you mentioned Airborne drying your milk up a bit...do you think that's due to the vitamin C? I take a lot of Vit C during this time of year and I'm wondering if that's what's been affecting my supply. I only have milk in one boob now, and it totally sucks.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Nah, I don't think it's the C at all. I think airborne has some echinacea in it, and that'll screw with you if you take too much. My best friend is a LLL leader and she downs C whenever she feels ickiness approaching and she's nursing her 23 month old. So, I'm sure it's not the C.

Do you use sage when you cook, by any chance? I only ask because I got a sage plant, and started putting sage in everything, becuase i love sage, and Joey started nursing gangbusters. Turns out sage will dry you up, too. I had no idea.

I finally went back to sleep at like 3:30. Well, no, I went back to bed at 3:30 I don't know when I fell asleep, actually. But, Joey was up and nursing around 5....I'm working on not a whole lot of sleep here.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hm, no, sage is one that I don't use. Thyme, rosemary, savory, marjoram, basil, and parsley are the ones I use the most, and even those aren't on a daily basis. I've cut out all caffeine, I've been taking mother's milk capsules, oatmeal, etc...I went to a LLL meeting a couple weeks ago and one mom suggested that it could be hormonal, and that she had the same thing happen right before she got her period back, but I haven't had a period and I have the mirena, so I don't know how that could be affecting my cycle returning.
I'm confident that it's not the mirena, as it's only been an issue for a couple months. I had trouble with my supply at this time with Samantha, too, which I had forgotten about until her dad reminded me.
Oh well. I can be lopsided for a while, I suppose.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Reminder: anyone who wants in on the panty exchange, we're closing the list today. If your name's not on there and it should be, post to let me know before 4pm eastern time!

Cause I go home at 4pm and who knows if I'll make it back on the computer or not


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

lopsided boobs= fun pictures









Someone is supposed to be here fixing my heat. I've called this dude twice so far; no call back and no show. I'm getting pissed. And I'm cold. Grrrr.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I have way lopsided booobs. Really bad. Like my right one is an A and my left one is at least a B. Really noticable.

They look really funny when i'm working out and i'm on my hands and kn ees, then look down ...









WWF...ah, in the Deep South, WWF was God for a few decades. My brother watched that mess all the time.

I am looooving my mirena btw. Its nice to not have to deal with stuff. No scurrying for a $5 condom late at night! Ahhh


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
I have way lopsided booobs. Really bad. Like my right one is an A and my left one is at least a B. Really noticable.

They look really funny when i'm working out and i'm on my hands and kn ees, then look down ...









I am looooving my mirena btw. Its nice to not have to deal with stuff. No scurrying for a $5 condom late at night! Ahhh


oh man, you are so not kidding. That's about where I'm at with the boobs - right one is probably less than an A, and the left one is a B. I've done that hands & knees thing too, and been horrified.







:

Also loving the mirena. Dh and I agree it's the Best Thing Ever.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm leaning towards an IUD this time around too, but was thinking of using the copper and not the Mirena. I really want a good supply of milk and it seems when I started the micronor pill it would go down so I'm not sure about using anything hormonal this time around. DH would kill me if I said only condoms. I'm thinking that instead of the 2 year plan it might be 3 (or forever) this time around.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Michelle, I had supply issues with micronor...I was on it before I got the mirena. micronor also killed my sex drive and made me weepy and unhappy. had none of those with mirena.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I have occasional tiny little feelings in there...like a tiny cramp...i usually dont notice til its over....that's the only side effect i had.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Haircut pics! here and here.

And, yes, I know I've got two chins. Dr. Oz and I are working on that.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

good to hear positive things about the Mirena! i'm 90% sure i'm getting one this time around.

SA-great hair!

my boobs aren't lopsided, just huge and uncomfy. i think i'd rather be lopsided than have straps and metal digging into me on a regular basis


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Quote:

it's the Best Thing Ever










SA, your new haircut looks lovely!

I am a member of the lopsided club, sadly.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Sha ~ I love it! You are so pretty!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

SA, you have FAR less double chin than i do, so you just hush on up









I have to get off here...ds is miserable...he has a yeast infection on his bottom and belly, plus he had a major food reaction w hich has caused his throat to swell, diarrhea and runny nose. Life is good


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Poor little guy! *I* can't even hardly stand yeast infections. That kid is going to have a wonderfully high pain tollerance when he grows up! He'll be able to impress the other guys









Sha-- CUTE! I totally love it, it suits you well, and, no, your chin is not scarey. I have heard a little bit about that diet you are going to do and I have to say I really like their approach. I would be tempted to try it if I wasn't pregnant and craving nasty cheap fatty Mexican food right now...

For my butt and chin update, I mysteriously gained about 15 pounds of baby weight back, and haven't been this icky feeling in a while. (It happened before I got pregnant.) I finally figured out that it happened at the end of SUmmer when Titus's nursing decreased drasticaly and my appetite didn't







:







:







: Lame.

Lopsided milkies: I don't even know what you guys are talking about. I have picture perfect perky ones. Really, I swear it's true....
















And Yay to Heather on her little boy/successful vbac! I really want to see pics!

What else, oh, dh and I had our night away, which was fabulous! And also just got back from a Portland visit...

And my theory is that cruddy mothers make cool daughters, judging by how awesome all of us are.





















I wouldn't have included my mom on the list until everything that has happened this past year, now she's up there near the top


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

SA- it really looks great! i also love the light and free feeling of a new cut. i always feel younger, but then i see all of those old ladies with their short permed hair and i have to wonder, "are they feeling younger too, cause'...."

grace- if bad moms make good kids, should we all stop trying? lol! I took the quiz offered here in one of the advertisments (i don't know why) but it said i was a "zen mother" hahaha!

i am a little lop-sided, not horribly noticable, but i have not tried the upside down view yet.
poor schuy..
telephone...
mcs


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

SA - I opened your pictures with Istra sitting on my lap and she pointed and said "Nini!" which is what she calls my sister. You actually do look a bit like my sister..... similar eyes. You are so pretty! I like the new haircut.

I think my boobs are not lopsided... though I haven't looked too hard. They have gotten really big again though and I don't like it. I saw some pictures of myself from our out east trip when I was just newly pregnant and they were sooo much smaller. Sigh.

I guess I'm just bigger in general though. So they match.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Can whoever was the OP change the title ofthe thread to JUNE 05 Mamas; Heather had a baby boy!

or something?? The folks on the toddler board are gonna think she's been in labor for 4 days!!









and ds is already acting better. He's running and learned to tackle today...so his new favorite game is make mama sit in floor, then r un head first into her lap.









And he kept bringing me a hat to put on, then laughing his little butt off. So cute


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh gosh, thanks you guys







I really do like it, and it's way easier to take care of than the extra ten inches I had







One of my friends asked for a before picture, and I said I don't have one, because my hair was NEVER down before









Oh, and.....forgot to mention...I've got lopsided issues too


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bama I tried to edit the thread title, but I can't....I'll pm a mod and ask if they can do it.









Nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I just logged on to tell you how to go advanced and do it


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Michelle, I had supply issues with micronor...I was on it before I got the mirena. micronor also killed my sex drive and made me weepy and unhappy. had none of those with mirena.

Now that's rather interesting.

The one thing I worry about with it is that when DH finally convinces me to start trying for #5, that we'll want to start right away and not wait for the progesterone in the mirena to wear off. But at least it gives me hope for after #5 since he won't go for the snip snip.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
And, yes, I know I've got two chins. Dr. Oz and I are working on that.







:

You really don't have 2 chins, it's all in the angle of how you took the picture! You look great!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: hope your little guy is feeling better this morning!

OK, just got to get the girls dressed this morning and get Maddie off to the bus then I need to finish packing. I'm leaving in a few hours. Maddie is OK with it, but Ellysia is quite sad.

Off to warmer temps! I heard 35F!!! Much better than a windchill of 26 below!

I expect to have a lot of reading when I get back!

Just to make that happen here's a story for you:
my secretary's SIL does foster care. The SIL and BIL are going to adopt one of their foster kids. He's five and uncirc'd so as soon as the papers are official they are meeting with a urologist to get it done. He's 5, he's going to remember: I lived with these people for a while. Then they went to the judge and made me part of the family. Then they took me to the doctor and he ... What?!!! Made me look like part of the family?

Anyways, something for you guys to comment about.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:

my secretary's SIL does foster care. The SIL and BIL are going to adopt one of their foster kids. He's five and uncirc'd so as soon as the papers are official they are meeting with a urologist to get it done. He's 5, he's going to remember: I lived with these people for a while. Then they went to the judge and made me part of the family. Then they took me to the doctor and he ... What?!!! Made me look like part of the family?
Trust me, my comments on that are just one big user violation.

That's the sickest freaking thing I've heard in a while. Disgusting, and abusive, and absolutely reprehensible.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Just to make that happen here's a story for you:
my secretary's SIL does foster care. The SIL and BIL are going to adopt one of their foster kids. He's five and uncirc'd so as soon as the papers are official they are meeting with a urologist to get it done. He's 5, he's going to remember: I lived with these people for a while. Then they went to the judge and made me part of the family. Then they took me to the doctor and he ... What?!!! Made me look like part of the family?

Anyways, something for you guys to comment about.

I know this is unlikely, but I hope the urologist convinces them not to do it. The kid is 5... obviously he's not having major problems that warrant surgery... obviously it's purely cosmetic.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle, how long are you in NYC for? I live about an hour away if you've got some time....I can come in for dinner or something.









And thanks, everyone for your kind comments about my chin(s)









The panty swap is officially closed....please go back to this post to see who's over you; PM that person with your size and your address. We're going to mail them on Friday!

(Whoever's last on the list has me....you lucky duck.







: I'll send my PM now. )


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Sha (everyone), just for future reference, could you use post # rather than page # b/c I have it set up to put 200 posts per page, so this is still page 1 for me. I had to scroll through all of it to find that post. Just if you think of it.







: Thanks.

And I PMed Bama... think that's right? I'm scared. I don't want a thong. I can't wear them since I had kids.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Dont be scared!!!!!!!!!! And your Dh is gonna Loooooooove me


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Am I getting tie-dyed hospy meshes!!?? Woohah!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

who knows?? I have to go to the slutty store and see what i can come up with for you..














(now you're on pins and needles right??)


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm scared too! I've got to get something for Emmy and I don't have access to hopsital mesh undies!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i'll bet you could get a pair for 25cents from a homebirth supply place..









http://www.inhishands.com/html/orderbirth.html
scroll down to OB pads... LMAO


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Bama!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

well, apparently some of y'all are into that kind of thing...and far be it from me to hinder that


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I"m a very plain Jane kinda undies gal. I like string bikinis, low rise (or they show over all my jeans), thongs are okay, boy cuts are okay, I'm pretty easy to please as long as they're not the stomach-covering granny drawers.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Geez Emmy, what size do you even wear in panties?? Like a zero?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

When are we supposed to send these out?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

When you get them?







(sorry, I'm a [email protected] today)


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
Geez Emmy, what size do you even wear in panties?? Like a zero?










I was a size zero for about 6 years, between Sam and Cully.








Not anymore. I *just* this past week started to comfortably fit into my old pre-pregancy jeans (size 2), but I average out at about 4 most days.
It's my hips - they spread, and this time, they didn't go back!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

my jeans were a zero when dh and i were dating. then I got married, and it all went to pot.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I have never in my life worn a zero. I wore a 7 before I got pg with gabriel and i was super super skinny. I'm 5'8" and weighed 130-135lbs at the time, too. I have never been petite. lol


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
my jeans were a zero when dh and i were dating. then I got married, and it all went to pot.









now , looking at that statement...that's freaking shocking that i could go from a zero to a 12 or 14 in eight years!







:







:


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Quote:

I have never in my life worn a zero
Meeeee neither! I wore about a 7-8 when I got pg and weighed 135... and am back to about the same now. Except I am only about 5'5... I'm a slightly stumpier version of Davina.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd kill to get back to a size 8. I havent been that small since before dd was born.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

I'd kill to get back to a size 8. I havent been that small since before dd was born.
Yeah. I can wear my Old Navy size 10s, but other than that I think my jeans are 12/13s. I haven't bought new ones in forever, but the ones that fit me best now (as long as I dont' overdry them lol) are the same ones I wore until I was 6 or 7mo pg with gabriel... the top button didn't button at that point, but still.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Bought the panties today..

Dum da dum dum....


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
Bought the panties today..

Dum da dum dum....









I'm going on the search tomorrow I think. How much money are we supposed to spend approximately?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, when we did it the first time, we didnt really set a limit. We figured everyone would do the best they could with what they had.

I spent almost $11 with tax, and that's a lot here, for the pair i bought before. I didnt spend that much today, but I keep debating on whether or not to go and get another pair to choose from









$15?? Does that sound reasonable?? If you live in the big city and everything is more, that's fine. I dunno. I usually buy on sale panties


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

well, now i'm feeling sad that i didn't get in on the "little" swap. what do you think sharron anne- can i get squeezed in between two who havn't bought yet or am i a just going to have to buy my own underwear?

i am back to pre-preg. weight, but still somehow not quite the same. just out of shape i guess.

this waiting on the job stuff is killing me!! i just want to move to tallahassee now! i read through all of the moving info. they gave us and it looks like they have a lot going on for families. even a couple of stores for cloth diapers and a lot of places offering natural-ish style birthing options.

melissa- i didn't realise that you are really coming to sunny ny. yea, if you have time we should all get together. though i would guess that if you had time we would have planned it already...it would be fun to see you and your prg. belly too!

eisa is still up. ahhhgg! (after 10) hilger did make a half-hearted effort one night to get her to sleep, but truth is that i just felt too bad hearing her cry and pound her little fists on the bedroom door (he was with her, but still) when i knew my juice was the cure. so, i caved. i have to do it on a night when i have somewhere to go. problem is, my nightlife is just not what it used to be- a few years ago i would have had trouble finding a reason to be home at night.
she has a little cold tonight making it hard to breath/nurse so it is hard for her to get into the mood i guess. she might wear me out first.
wish us luck.
mcs


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Mclisa, I am so jealous of your trip to NYC! Hope you have a wonderful time.

Things are still crap here (the not-so-d h business), but I wanted to share Danny's totally annoying new habit and see if any the other June babies are doing it -- when he gets mad he gets himself undressed. This includes taking off his boots, socks, hat, and mittens (and struggling to get his coat off!) in the car so that when I get somewhere I have to carry in a barefooted toddler. It's snowing here, you know.

This in addition to his long-standing habit of flinging things either at your head or (esp. things like spaghetti sauce) onto the (carpeted dining room) floor are making me bananas!!

Have fun, you panty girls. Maybe we can do another swap come summer -- maybe something fun and summery, like toe rings?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

talky today!! wow. took me a bit longer to catch up (and even longer to keep me from doing homework







)

pant size...well, i haven't seen a size 8 since i was in middle school. i was a 15/16 at the start of this pregnancy and now at the end, i'm down to a 12







lets hope i can shrink further after the babe is born.

emmy-sending you a pm









i really need to do school work right now...yuck. see mw tomorrow so hpefully i'll be more interesting then







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

squeeze her in!! MCS needs panties







surely someone hasnt bought/been shopped for yet...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

how many weeks now Anne??


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I haven't bought yet, if you want to squeeze in between me and Bama, Michelle.







Then you would buy for Bama and I'd buy for you.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I just wanted to say thankyou for updating the title of your monthly thread







I got so excited for you, watching! (the Nov05 DDC's next baby is due any day now.)

Congratulations, Heather!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

oh my gosh, isn't that sweet?!







Thanks for getting excited with us, Helen.







We've got a couple more on the way, too!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

alright, i'm in! thanks ladies.
is this why we are telling sizes? i am between 2 and 4. and i just pm my address to you sa?

melissa- eisa is not too bad about taking her clothes off,but getting them on is another story. she is just battling diaper changes sooooo much. i am pulling out all of my very best tricks, but it is really at her whim. she was naked from the bottom down for most of the morning. luckily, after my little "talk" with the landlady, our heat has been at full nose-bleed force day and night.
over and out.
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
alright, i'm in! thanks ladies.
is this why we are telling sizes? i am between 2 and 4. and i just pm my address to you sa?

melissa- eisa is not too bad about taking her clothes off,but getting them on is another story. she is just battling diaper changes sooooo much. i am pulling out all of my very best tricks, but it is really at her whim. she was naked from the bottom down for most of the morning. luckily, after my little "talk" with the landlady, our heat has been at full nose-bleed force day and night.
over and out.
mcs

MCS, PM her with size and addy, and if you have a strong preference to one thing or anot her, or truly hate something you could say that too.

I am really debating...do i keep the ones i bought for myself and buy another pair ?? Its back and forth between slutty/funny....slutty/funny......hmmm


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

sharonanne., please forward my pm to mcs with my size info and address.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

no problem.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, Emmy's undies are bought and should be sent out today or tomorrow! I hope you like them Emmy! They looked really cute on the manequin, but man it is hard for me to pick out undies for someone else! But I think I did okay because I didn't pick the ones that *I* liked, but rather the ones I thought Emmy would like. But what do I know? Eek!

In other news! Istra has actually started telling me that she needs to poo, holding it, and waiting for me to take her to the potty. She's done this 3 or 4 times over the past few days. Every time she says "poo poo" and I take off her diaper it's a shock that there's no poo in there! I hope this isn't a new fun thing for her to do that she's going to get bored of like she did with peeing on the potty. But I guess potty learning is a one step forward, two steps back kind of thing. I just get so excited when we do take that step forward!

Must go eat lunch and clean while Istra naps. It's so weird not to have to be writing or reading during nap time these days... did I tell you guys that I submitted the first draft of my thesis for review and am in limbo waiting for my supervisor? I'm really excited to be almost done.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

That is amazing!! I never EC'd. Didnt really know anything about it. I cant imagine ds doing that!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Joey's been pretty consistent with pottying since she started pooing on the potty, Selena. It seems she doesn't mind pee in her diaper, but once she started pooing in the toilet, she really seriously hates to have poop in her diaper.







Hopefully you guys are headed down that same road. I can't remember the last time I, personally, changed a poo diaper. I know my mom's had a few in the past weeks, but not many.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
It seems she doesn't mind pee in her diaper, but once she started pooing in the toilet, she really seriously hates to have poop in her diaper.







Hopefully you guys are headed down that same road.

Oh, that would be wonderful not to have to change poopy diapers anymore! Because man, toddler poo is horrible!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Oh, that would be wonderful not to have to change poopy diapers anymore! Because man, toddler poo is horrible!

Man, you aren't kidding. We haven't really tried any potty stuff yet. I should probably get on that. Sam potty "trained" herself at about this age, I just left the potty out and she HATED having a diaper on *and* hated pee running down her leg. She figured it out pretty fast. He's fascinated with watching dh pee.









ack, more later gotta run to the store.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey ladies! Good news!

We've found a house of our own to rent!







It's close in to town, with a fenced yard, 3 bedrooms, and an alarm system! But, best of all--get this-- we met the owners through our church and they are renting to us for "whatever we can pay" until our house sells.

That's been the problem all this time, that we are still paying a whopping mortgage on our house while living here in Tacoma with my sister. So, we couldn't afford to pay rent elsewhere, but there people are really cool and want to help us out, and once our place sells we would be able to pay them back-rent.

I'm SO ready to have a home of our own for this new baby after 5 months of house sharing!

We move in this weekend




























AND our storage unit place is letting us use their moving van for free, which saves us alot of $

I've been feeling like things have just been not going our way for a while, it's great to have things work out so nicely


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Woohoo!! That's awesome, Grace!!!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i bought your panties bama! i'll send them in the morning.
what a fuuny game! i saw a woman i know at the store and i felt like while we talked she was really just staring into my cart and filling her head with cheap gossip about me. lol.

i just called some friends to see if they will babysit not this weekend, but the next. just the prospect of going out has me feeling so excited!
potty chair- need to do that.

hey heather- are you keeping up or still in lala-lullaby land?

great news grace! you have had a lot of patience, being there so long. it is nice to know that there are such nice people in the world.

goodnight
mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess you girls are on the ball. I had better get my behind in the sewing room tomorrow.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

OMGosh you don't know how psyched I am! We just got our comp back and you guys are still here! How are all your toddlers now? I will read up! LOL

Nolan is doing great 19mos now! He LOVED xmas and still finds ripping paper thrilling! Alicia is in school now shes doing great with it!

Well I'm glad to be back and I hope to read about the new babies and such that other mommas are having!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome back Bonnie! Wow, it's been a long time! Glad to hear everyone is doing well on your end!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Hello again Bonnie! We'd wondered about you! Good to hear from you again!

Selena, that's funny that Istra is doing well with pooping on the potty because Elaina sooooo isn't lately... for a while she was - she'd tell me when she needed to poop and then wait if I hurried, but then she stopped even telling me... but she's sick right now, and it looks like all of her canines are moving down/up... very big and bulgy...







So potty progress interruptions aren't surprising.

So, yeah, she and I have both been sick for the past few days. It sucks. But today we got SNOW! Real snow!







Enough to cover the grass! I had a horrible trip to the grocery store... but I'll chatter on about that later, now it's time to go watch a tv show then go to bed. So g'night all


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
i bought your panties bama! i'll send them in the morning.
what a fuuny game! i saw a woman i know at the store and i felt like while we talked she was really just staring into my cart and filling her head with cheap gossip about me. lol.

mcs









OOOOOO does that mean my panties are scuzzy???





















Will dh be impressed??


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

And Bonnie!! We were just talking about you, wondering where on earth you were!!! Welcome back!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

welcome back Bonnie! we missed you!

so...
i am, 30% effaced, 1cm dilated and i don't remember what station. something low, i know that much. had a good visit. went over my birth plan. everything went really well. don't have to go back for 2 more weeks...unless i have a baby by then







that's a scary thought...

ok, REALLY must (force) myself to do more homework...


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey, bonnie, welcome back.









I've got to go get your panties, still, Michelle. I'll do it tonight, promise.







And I'll get them out tomorrow.

Panty swaps are fun














Dh can't wait to see what I get







:

I'm tired and sick of sitting in front of computers (obviously not to sick to still sit here and talk to y'all







) But, we're almost set for the home show tomorrow. I still have to finish the power point and I have a couple more flyers to make. Other than that....all set. All the printing should be done today, too. This has been one heck of a stressful week.

Last night, I was working under a deadline to get the business cards over to the printer so they'd be ready in time. Paul went to get Joey from my mother. I was hoping that Mom would say, "Oh, well, I'll just keep her till you guys are done!" But she didn't. Grrr. Heaven forbid she watch Joey a second past 4:30







:

Anyway Paul brought her back to the office and we set her up with Kermit on You Tube







("Fraaaaaag, mama! Fraaaaaaaaaaag! rrrrrrBIT! rrrrrrrBIT!"







: ) We ended up going home around 7. And by that time, I'd been sitting in front of a computer working on graphics for almost 12 hours straight. I could hardly see. Everything about computer distance away from my face was totally blurry.

So, today I've got my glasses on instead of my contacts. Because I've got plenty more graphic work to do.









Anyway, if you guys see me here, yell at me to get back to work, k?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I went to bed last night with the worst head crud. My throat, my ears, my head!! ACK!! I cant stop sneezing!







: and coughing. Ugh.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

*SharonAnne...GO BACK TO WORK!!!!!!*


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Emmy's spiffy new undies are in the mail!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Emmy's spiffy new undies are in the mail!

OOH is alex gonna be impressed??? LOL


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Dang, woman....that was some serious yelling








:














:

We are so busy, we're having lunch _delivered_ This is a big deal, because the lunch place charges a $3 delivery fee and my dh is as cheap as they come







:

Anyway, that tells you how busy we are.

But I figured out an easier way to get my graphics in my stupid power point....so yay for .jpg's.







So, things are moving along swimmingly.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
OOH is alex gonna be impressed??? LOL

Well, they're definitely not hospital mesh panties, but they are see-through.







But that's all I'm saying. Gotta have a bit of a surprise.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i really need to be doing work... the internet connection just makes procrastinating so much easier!!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

woohooo for alex!!

I told dh today that I was doing this again(andI havent even gotten my pair from the first swap I did yet), and he was like??"What?? you and your raunchy mama friends!! "







I told him it was good clean fun!! And he was gonna benefit b/c I was gonna have 2 new pr of panties for him to look at!!!

He acted like he failed to see the humor in it, but secretly i think he's excited


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bonnie! welcome back!

anne- its getting so close! glad that everyone in your house seems to be feeling better.

bama- your just gonna have to wait and see....
hope your feeling better soon.

we just got back from a new reading hour- one kid was only 14m. but hhhuuge and he can do his numbers, colors, and all sorts of crazy stuff. i almost don't beleive that he is so young, maybe his g-ma just forgot to keep up with his age.
eisa loves it there- she is so ready for the songs, but they don't do enough to suit her. we are starting a music class next week which should be great.

oh, dh got an email yesterday from a prof. he met in fla. who he really liked and told me a lot about- apparently this guy likes hilger too cause he said that he doesn't have an offical vote, but he wants hilger! he said a lot of very nice things about his lecture too. And a nice responce letter from the dean. i hope i hope i hope....

well, get back to work sharron anne! and you better go study anne!
i better go eat my lunch.
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

anne, you want me to yell at you too?? I'll let you choose your own color !! SA got hot pink!!


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Has Pepper been around?

Well our comp died our furnace had issues and I THINK its fixed! Our car is on its way out my camera died and the DVD player had a crash and our phone was thrown into the mop bucket!







: (I won't say what little man did that!) DH built this comp. It is faster than the old one so that is a bonus! Aside from the furnace I have nice pretty and new stuff all through my house! Its great except that I didn't like it all breaking at once! So now its better and our second living room is set up NOT decorated but set up so I can use the comp!









So I missed a lot about all of you! Anne I can't believe your so close to having another baby!!!! Do you know if its a boy or girl or did you keep it a surprise? (I'm not sure if the blue stork is telling or not!)

Weren't there a few more pregnant mommas when I dropped off the face of the web?!









OMGosh we got a dog! Hes 7mos old now and hes this BIG american bull dog! Hes like 60lbs! We got a kitten too around halloween! So cute! She was a rescue. I don't even think she was 2lbs when we got her! She fit in the palm of my hand! Her and the dog get along well!

Well we are going to have a play date so I will talk with you later! Its so nice to be back!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

On another message board I used to frequent, I had some friends who live in CA. I went out to visit a couple years ago and I was shopping with one of the girls and I fell in love with this stupid pink hat. So I bought it and wore it alllllll week.







I became known as Princess Sassy Pink Hat.







: So, there's this whole "pink thing" surrounding me online, now...and apparently, it's followed me to MDC







:







:

(Now, watch, Heather's going to get me pink panties







: )


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i just randomly chose it!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

where are we??


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i should be typing a paper. i've still got 3 pages left to do.







: instead i've been researching TN







i think all the pregnancy hormones are leaving my system because i feel myself crashing. no amount of fish oil is helping either. all i want to do is eat, which is totally out of character. i hope he decides to come out soon because i really don't want to feel like this for another 3 weeks.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

and i will be going panty shopping tomorrow while ds is at daycare. hmmm, i wonder what to put on the customs form when i have to mail these to Canada?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Nightweaning frickin sucks!! 12:30am and I'm here holding a wailing baby. I'm about to give in b/c this is stupid. Last night she was awake from 4:30 until after 6 with daddy until i gave in and nursed. I hate this. There's no 10 minutes of fussing. This is screaming for hours. She has a weird spot on her front tooth... like missing enamel? or something? And I really want to nightwean. I am just too tired to think straight anymore.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Aww Davina, that sucks.







I'd love to nightwean Joey, but she doesn't settle down after 10 minutes, either.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Davina. That must suck a whole bunch. Like Sha said, Cully wouldn't settle down after 10 minutes either. I have to nurse him first, and then pop him off and try to settle him. It's been working a majority of the time, but not ALL the time (last night sucked, for instance).

BONNIE!!!!!!!!! So glad to see you again! We had really missed you. I'd love to see updated pictures if you have them!

I am buying Anne's undies today, I *should* have time to get to the post office, but if not they'll be going out tomorrow!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

: OMG who did it?







:

I'll never live that nickname down


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Sha

Yeah. Last night was awful. I was up for a few hours and I think, after all that, that maybe her molars were hurting her.







B/c after I posted, I nursed her. She wanted to go to sleep but kept tossing back and forth and grabbing her ear and neck and then went into full blown crying again for a loooong time with brief calm periods. Then, drooool drooool and putting all of her fingers in her mouth while looking at me trying to tell me what was wrong. I felt like poo. I gave her motrin at 1230 and ended up giving her tylenol at 340. Then, I walked into the kitchen. She was still crying. I turned her around facing out and she quit. I was shocked. I looked and it was now 357 so I think her tylenol had kicked in b/c she was peaceful and calm and exhausted. I laid her in her pack-n-play and patted her back and she passed out in just a couple of minutes. She slept for a couple of hours, then woke around 6ish, nursed and slept on my arm. It's 840now and I just snuck out of bed and she is still sleeping.

Like anyone asked for a playbyplay... but I'm rambly in the mornings.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ugh.
Teeth suck.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh davina- that is not what i want to hear! we have just tried it one night with hilger putting eisa to bed and she didn't cry for tooo long before i went in, but i could tell that it was the kind that was building up, not settling down. she is not a 10 min. kind of girl either. i really can't imagine how long she would cry if we just left her in there alone!
what is your method? just trying to rock her down or other "nursings"
did you ever night-wean the other two? i hope you got some sleep last night..

so my mom, who i talk to probably twice a week, has been asking me every call- "so, is eisa still nursing so much?" with a hint-hint voice. this is just so stupid b/c she is a huge bf advocate, but has this cut off age in her head and eisa has just about crossed it. i have talked to her about it again and again, but she just can't beleive that any other way than her own can work. we were all weaned between 17 and 20 months. my sister weaned her oldest closer to 2, but, as my mother stresses, that was only b/c leaglly, you don't have to send a nursing child on an overnight visit to the father (they were divorced) and my sister was trying to hold out. anyway, i am going to talk about it mabye one more time and then....no more!
she is also really pushing me to cio. she sais she could never really do it, and then she tells me that she did it. she often sais this "i was really bad, i just hated to let you guys cry" WTF! that is so twisted on so many levels.

gtg
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes. Teeth do suck.














Hopefully they'll come in quickly and get this over and done with for her. Poor baby. Poor Mommy.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

MCS ~ I don't leave her in there. I decided to give up for now (obviously) but I had been holding and rocking her. Walking with her. Louie is gone until about 4:30am, so I can't have him get her until then. And even then, she usually cries harder for me.
Guess I'll wait until this passes and then try the other method... not letting her pass out at the boob. Nurse, pop off, sooth to sleep another way. I kinda wish I'd nightweaned months ago. Before she was such a toddler. lol


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

That sucks DAvina. I PM'd you btw.

SA, you're permanently dubbed that [email protected]!









LAST NIGHT SUCKED HERE TOO! It must bein the air. Both kids up at 3, finally got ds down, and dd wokeup and laid in my bed chattering til 6!!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we already went through our night of no sleep a few days ago. his "2 year" molars are coming in and he's got a cough still so he's not a very happy little Potato. as for night weaning, the NCSS pop off method worked well for us the few times we tried it. then he weaned anyway and it didn't matter.









in more exciting news, we have a house showing today. and dh got a job offer in TN. we're really at odds with this one because it will mean moving further away from our family (but close by bama







) it was strange because the realtors office called to set up a showing and just a few minutes later dh got a text from his corporate boss asking if he's interested in moving. we've decided that if our home sells from this showing tonight that it must be a sign for us to take the job and move. we are both huge believers that god will lead us to where we need to go and that we should have faith in this. at the same time, nothing again may come of any of it. so, who knows. there's just so much going on right now! it would almost figure though that we would sell our house right before the baby is born. it's been up on the market since before i even got pg but we had always joked that this would happen. i wonder if this means that he's thinking of coming out soon?







or that could just be wishful thinking


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

you should move here Anne. Not as cruncy as oregon, but good for Homebirth, breastfeeding, herb stores, etc...

My dd has this new fun trick of talking to her baby dolls, and using her imagination. Its funny, except for when I hear her yelling Mommmmyyyyy!!! at the top of her lungs, and when i interrupt her she gets annoyed!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh davina- sorry. i know that you didn't leave her in the room alone. have to read what i wrote- didn't mean to imply that.

we are getting ready to go to d.c. for the weekend. our friends husband just left her with an unfinished house they bought together so we are going to try to do some work for her. should be fun.

have a good weekend,
mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

oh davina- sorry. i know that you didn't leave her in the room alone. have to read what i wrote- didn't mean to imply that.
Was pretty sure you didn't mean that, but wanted to clarify JIC. Can't ever be certain with typed words.







No worries, I wasn't offended or anything.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh... and I'm thinking it may be her ear. Not sure if I said that yet or not. It is so hard to tell when they can't tell you what hurts.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
My dd has this new fun trick of talking to her baby dolls, and using her imagination. Its funny, except for when I hear her yelling Mommmmyyyyy!!! at the top of her lungs, and when i interrupt her she gets annoyed!









My girls do that sometimes and you never know if they really want you or if they are just playing.

I survived NYC! That was a busy, but fun few days. Sorry I couldn't take any of you up in the offers, but I certainly thought of you when I saw the Staten Island Ferry. We had a jammed pack itinerary and walked all over. Fortunately, the area is quite flat, but my friend "remembered" a really good rib place that she wanted to eat at when we finished at the Met Museum that was "nearby". So we ended up walking up and down Park Avenue (during which all I could think about was exerts from "the Nanny Diaries"!) and Lexington Avenues. I earned those blisters. Next time she has a crazy idea like that I'm going to had her one of those sympathy belly suits they make dads wear in birthing classes so she can lug an extra 40 pounds along. Anyways, we did see "Mary Poppins", "Beauty and the Beast" (this has Johnny from Johnny and the Sprites Disney show as Luminere), "Wicked", and "Les Miserables". Also saw the Statue of Liberty and a bit of Ellis Island. I really want to go back there and spend some more time as DH's grandma came through there (her brother was in trouble with the law back in Sweden so she joined him in traveling to the states.) LaGuardia was backed up so we had to sit on the runway for awhile. I did manage to see the Trump airplane parked next to Air Force One (Lady Bush was in town). Even with all of the walking, I managed to gain a pound and break the button off my coat twice. I went to bed at 7 last night. I really appreciated the 3 nights of sleeping through the night as last night Claire got up every 2 1/2 hours to eat! We need to get some more fat and protein in her diet during the day.

Off to get a shower. I need to go order Maddie's birthday cake. Then I have to get home because DH needs to clean the basement so we can have her birthday party next weekend. He also wants to go running and we have to meet his family out for dinner tonight.

Glad to read all of the posts! Can't wait to read all of the panty responses next week as they arrive!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I am sorry that i never keep up here until this week, and I'm only posting to whine... but I am so tired. I am pretty sure it is her ear(s), but I am pretty good at doubting myself. She was up for a few hours again last night. I gave her motrin and some oral homeo. earache relief stuff and after a few minutes she stopped crying for a bit... then about an hour after the motrin she started crying again for a while before going back to sleep. This morning, same thing. An hour after the motrin, she was shaky and crying. DUH!! I think the motrin upsets her tummy when she doesn't eat first. I feel so dumb as I can't take IBU on empty stomach either. Well, she finally ate a cheesestick this morning and feels better for now. I hate giving motrin round the clock, but it's better than her crying in pain like that. Why didn't I take her in yesterday?? Oh yeah... b/c everytime I call and squeeze us in on a friday afternoon, we wait in an office full of germs to be told it's nothing major and I feel it was a waste of time. This time, I might have gotten abx since she is so miserable. *sigh*

If anyone has any advice or something to try that won't piss her off more







I'm open to hearing you.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

mclisa, I am jealous simplyon the grounds that you got to see Johnny from the Sprites. He is sooo cute!









and Davina, I dont know what to tell you other than wait it out. Ears almost always clear up with or without antibiotics. Keep cold wind out of her ears with cotton balls, and try garlic oil and mullein oil. Mullein is supposed to kill ear pain quickly, and garlic will help the infection.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Mullein? Never heard of it. Wonder if I can find it locally. Would clove oil work? Wait... I have wally's ear oil and it has that in it... the mullein. She hates me putting that in there... but I'll keep it up if it will help. My kids tend to have waxy ears, so I just hope some of it actually gets to where it needs to go.

Mclisa... sounds like a fun trip, other than the walking. I was 5ish months along went we went on our cruise and we ended up walking alllll over one of those islands. Me wearing flip flops and carrying a 35lb 2 year old. Good times. lol I didn't get blisters, but my toe crack was really sore.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

TOE CRACK???














Is that like a butt crack on your foot???


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

That is what it is when there is a thong stuck in there.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

We're about to have Chinese food, and I gotta run to the store for baby detergent. I'm gonna get a 6pk of Mike's Hard Berry....its gonna be amusing.

I 've been wanting to try some, and wooohooo tonight's the night!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

page 2, or 3 even?? come on ladies, we're losing our image as the chattiest bunch of them all!


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

okay okay! LOL But we are also getting so long I might have a heart attack!









I haven't dumped my camera since HALLOWEEN!!!! So I will do that and then post some pics for all to see! With the comp broken it was difficult to dump the pics.

Nolan weaned at 13mos all on his own. I would try to nurse him and he wouldn't do it and Justin thought it was great but I thought that I was going to cry! I wonder if I did something I didn't realize I was doing to discourage him? However we never had to night ween he just started sleeping through the night and never stopped! However I heard that you shouldn't try to take away all feedings at once. Try to pick one, the first one or the last one and then offer a sippy of water instead. A binky or something soothing.
Sorry I can't be more help!

OMGOSH we took Nolan to the docs because he was being super whiney and just seemed sick and playing with his ears. NOPE NOTHING was wrong! 861$ later they told us its probably a cold try putting his crib mattress at an incline or something to help with congestion!







:

We just got Noni a new crib. His old one (Ali's old one) was seriously loosing screws and the side bar fell down he shook it so hard! Its really nice and the family that gave it to us never ever used it. So its a new crib and best of all FREE!! He loved it! I love it! Its way safer for him to be in that one! We tried his bed but he wouldn't hear of it. He just looked us like we had to many drinks today!









Well I want DH to load the camera program on the comp so I better get off the comp!







I will upload pics soon!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yay angel!! We need to see pics of noley boy...its been so long!

angel, did you even know ds had major s urgery 6 weeks ago?? He has a lot of health issues that are just now coming to light.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I hate ear infections!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

aww Davina, the poor girl isnt better?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

davina!

no ear problems here but these teeth are going to be the death of us...ick.

nothing exciting going on...must do homework







:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Nope. Still sucky. I mean, I think overall she is improving, but we are both SOO tired and that is another part of the problem. I'm just to that point where I am doubting myself for not taking her in. If she isnt' a little better by morning, I might go in. Tonight will be 72 hours.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

I think I did know your son was having surgery. I don't think he had it yet! How is he doing?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

He is doing fine now..finally!! We got some cream for a nasty yeast infection he picked up, and got over a bad food reaction recently, and now he's good to go!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
mclisa, I am jealous simplyon the grounds that you got to see Johnny from the Sprites. He is sooo cute!










I know! A commercial came on the TV with him on it and my DH told me to stop drooling.










Anne: Go do your homework!!!

bama: how are the Mike's? I love the lemonade, but haven't tried any others.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I know! A commercial came on the TV with him on it and my DH told me to stop drooling.









Anne: Go do your homework!!!

bama: how are the Mike's? I love the lemonade, but haven't tried any others.

The hard berry is yum!! I was loooovin it....


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Went to ER. Temp was almost 104 and she wasn't doing anything but laying on me falling asleep for a few minutes and waking to whine. So, abx are here. Hopefully they start working really quickly.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh I hope the little dear is feeling better soon! I hate when my children are that sick!

Oh bama I am so glad that he is doing better though!

Here is a link to some pics. I had to use a new website because all our pics were dumped off winkflash! How terriable it takes a LONG time to upload all those pics with dial up!







: just 10 took about 30min!







Anyway please keep in mind he climbed in the cage on his own!








http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...AZtXLRy3YtWLig

Let me know how it worked for you!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Bonnie, we used to have dial up when i first found you guys. Loading one photo disc into the shutterfly took HOURS!! I used to set it to go , and then go take a nap!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bonnie- noley is soo cute! that pic. of him on the couch giving the cat a "hug" really made me laugh. great kitten. aly is, of course, a beauty too. they really look a lot a like- just the boy and girl versions.

davina- ohya- hope the abx kicked in by now.

melissa- i can't believe that you saw all of those shows! i havn't been to see one broadway show in all of the time i've been here. it is just too expensive for me. i would like to see wicked though. but- if you come back, come before the end of the summer! then maybe we could meet. my family came through ellis island too. the story goes that one of my great-g-ma's sister hit the other with a water ladle in the eye. so, the eye looked very red and the workers said she had pink eye and put her into the infirmery. my family used all of their money to bribe her out and off of the island and then had to go to montana to homestead. before going to the museam, i had not realised how very awful the infermery would have been. and she was just a kid!
weekend was good/depressing.
gtg put eisa to bed. she slept too much in the car on the way home. seemed convient at the time.

goodnight (i hope)
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

noley is getting so big! love the pic in the dog crate. i've got one like that of spud too









i hope gwen feels better soon!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

nice pictures bonnie! your doggie looks so squishable!

davina, i hope gwen gets better really fast. poor girl.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry Gwen is so sick, but hopefully the abx will work fast!!

and wow we all cross posted!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Man, it is FREAKING COLD here....tomorrow the high is only gonna be 20, and that's not including the wind chill!

of course I have to take the kids out in it....such fun!!

How's little gwenny today?? and love your DDDDC btw....


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey, what is DDDDC?
bama- hope you get your package today!
it is cooolllddd here too. i am not leaving the house. we need a day in. it was really hot in our apartment last night so i went to sleep without a shirt and boy did eisa take advantage of that situation. i am so worn out. i was just not awake enough to think of putting a shirt on so instead we were wrestling the whole night. i tried the "all gone" approach this morning, but she just gave me the saddest face ever and started to cry which woke us all up. dear deardh let me sleep a bit more, but still not nearly enough.

mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

angel- now that you are back, i vote you officially in charge of starting a new thread! anyone second my motion?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Aw, Davina...hope Gwen feels better today. Usually abx work pretty fast, no?
Poor baby.

We've all somehow avoided any major sickness the past year, so I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop and for us all to get massive stomach bugs or something equally as horrible.

Bonnie - WOW, the kids have gotten so big!!! Sounds like you're finally getting settled in your new place.

We went to my sister's house last night to eat...the Superbowl was on just because, but MAN did we have football food. My stomach is on fire today. We had:

pulled pork
crudite
veggie chips
kielbasa & bread with fondue
the hottest batch of chili I've ever made
homemade buffalo wings

Oy.
Cully ate his weight in cherry tomatoes,







and wanted desperately to dip the bread in the fondue, so I let him...but it was sort of a "gourmet" type of cheese, and way too sharp/strong for him, so the face he made was absolutely priceless. Then he shot my sister the best look ever in disgust at her for ALLOWING him to put such a vile substance in his mouth.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

DDDDC~ Those bold titles under usernames. Other users pay a couple bucks and that title goes up for a week or so. I hadn't noticed mine.







That's hilarious!

She is acting a little better this morning. Still very clingy and opposed to any food or drink that is not booby, but the redness in front of her ear is already gone. That's good. That had me a bit worried.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

woot davina! dont you think you have sexy feet now!! butt crackswoohoo!

glad gwenny is better


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...87#post7215387


----------

